# Jungle Train through Malaysia



## Faraz (Nov 26, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.com/fhussain44/JungleTrain


----------



## caravanman (Nov 28, 2007)

The pics remind me of a trip I took 25 years ago, from Hat Yai in Thailand to Georgetown, Penang, and on down to Kuala Lumpur and Singapore. I think the train was called "The International Express".

Great fun at the border crossing, drinks in plastic bags and flaming woks in the restaurant car! A fairly leisurly pace with open windows and banana palm trees drifting by.. Safer at that time to eat vegetarian, but bliss to eat a MEAT big mac in Singapores orchard road, after 9 months on the road!

Ed B)


----------



## JimInVa (Nov 30, 2007)

Faraz said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/fhussain44/JungleTrain


Nice pictures! How long did that trip take? I may be in Singapore in February and looking for a train ride...


----------



## Faraz (Dec 2, 2007)

JimInVa said:


> Faraz said:
> 
> 
> > http://picasaweb.google.com/fhussain44/JungleTrain
> ...


It took around 16 hours, see this site for plenty of good information:

http://www.seat61.com/Malaysia.htm


----------

